# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > Vessel Types >  Πρωτοπορα  Ταχυπλοα  Μεσογειακα  Φορτηγα

## ARION

ΙSKANDER    ARGO    THRYLOS

Ναυπηγηση  Ro-Ro /  LPG / Κοντεινερ / Ψυγειων / Κρουαζιερο
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Βοηθητικα  Ναυτικου / Πεζοναυτων
Παντος ΖΟΡΙΚΟΥ Καιρου, λιτη κατασκευη.
Δυνατοτης 2  ελικοπτερων

Ταχυτητα σχεδιασης   35 κομβοι
Ταχύτητα υπηρεσιακη 32 κόμβοι

Κατασκευή: 2011-12

Α) Μηκος    80,5  χ Πλατος 19 μ
Β) Μηκος  115  χ    Πλατος 25 μ
Γ) Μηκος   135  χ   Πλατος 28 μ.   Με υψος κυματος 4,0 μ  25 κομβοι

Μηχανές: ανω 20.000 bhp

Απαιτειται Χρηματοδοτηση + Συμμετοχη

----------

